# Trainer Expectations



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Age is merely a number. If the trainer is insinuating that the kids know WTC by the time they are 8, I would personally disregard the trainer.
Training should be according to the rider's personal pace and talent, not their age. 
What do you mean, does not school before an event?


----------



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

a trainer should still school you at a show


----------

